# "B"'s buckling



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is a link to photos of this cute boy. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.239012992840860.58619.121645621244265&type=1
He is doing really well after a rough start to life. He just finally last night started taking the bottle. Before that it was tube feedings then fighting him to take the bottle. Such a relief that he is doing well and drinking without a fight.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh wow! He's sooo cute! What a handsome little devil. Glad he's taking the bottle now  

AAAAnd because I am me, got any names for him? I feel like a super special name is in order :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been mulling a few over. It will have "B" in it for his mom.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Such a cutie!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Bernard? Bethoven? Bender? Bend Over Backward? Bumble Bee!! I like Bumble Bee Best lol
ooor . . . 
Bartholomew, Baruch, Basset, Beardsley, Beaumont, Belarius, Benedict, 
Bee Sting,
Fighting Bee,
Carpenter Bee,
.....
Still like Bumble Bee best; you can call him Bumble


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

he is adorable..glad he is doing much better!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

No it will have her actual "B" in it. Something likes: 
Freedom Star Paininmy "B"ass and call him Bass


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

ah. Makes sense. So no Bumble Bee. . . I might steal that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Adorable!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! :leap: He's adorable!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

So glad he is on the bottle-that can be really, really frustrating. Our first kid last year had a rough start and we ended up after trial and error (mom finally wouldn't take her and she was too weak) bringing her in-we had never tube fed before, but we learned...but getting her on the bottle after just having a little exposure to mama goat was TOUGH-it took days of just getting small amounts in her-but once she learned, there was NO going back! She was an instant piggie!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is doing well and taking the bottle no no problem. He never even drank from mom but still didn't want that darn bottle the first 24 hours.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so glad he's doing well! He's Adorable!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy! Congratulations!


----------

